
Communication blackout is forcing young entrepreneurs out of Kashmir - amrrs
https://www.thehindu.com/news/national/in-a-land-without-internet-how-the-communication-blackout-is-forcing-young-entrepreneurs-out-of-kashmir-valley/article30219792.ece
======
amrrs
For some context on Internet Shutdown:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20701204](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20701204)

